# Heading for Hunter Jumpers



## Thyme (Sep 4, 2010)

So we have never shown or anything, this summer was my paint Rem's first time at the trainer, so this is his first job and he has turned out to be a handful. However he loves to jump and is good at it. So far his training has been directed toward Hunters, whichi is what I also want to do. I saw a post somewhere about horse vs. rider size being a part of how you are judged in the hunter ring?
Anywho, here are some pictures of me and Rem and I want to know what you think. (for hunter jumpers) He is a strong horse.
I only have one jumping picture from our first time over a jump, we are working on that now.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I don't know much about hunters, but I think you look well-proportioned with him. Similar to how my friend looks on her 15.1hh arab hunter gelding that she used to show with. 

And I just have to say...I LOVE REM!! He is so handsome! :-D


----------



## Thyme (Sep 4, 2010)

Thank you, he is very handesome, me and my trainer are thinking he is ready for a break though, he has been in training for 3 months and its his first job, he has spent his last 7 years as a pasture/semi trail horse. So he is quite a handful to say the least. He is comming home in a couple weeks where it will slow down to just me and him a couple times a week. I think he will like showing next summer though because he likes audiences and showing off.


----------



## PerchiesKisses (Dec 6, 2010)

Sorry I can't be better help critique wise - but your horse is goregous! I love his facial markings


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

_If you are just doing Hunter Under Saddle, your size shouldn't effect you too much. However, if you were to do a Hunter Eq class, you might get penalized, since it is you that is judged. _

_You are definitely not to big for him._


_Buttt...watch how much you are cranking his head in. He is getting behind the verticle, and looks to be avoiding the bit. For a hunter class you want long and low. You are almost there in picture #4, but you want looser reins...to the point of almost being slack, but with a light contact._



_(And just because it is a pet peeve of mine, it is Hunters OR Jumpers. Not Hunter Jumpers. It is Hunter Over Fences. A Hunter and a Jumper have two completely different ways of going, and type of jumps. Not to mention the fact that hunters are judged and jumpers are timed.)_


----------



## jumanji321 (Dec 1, 2010)

VelvetsAB said:


> _(And just because it is a pet peeve of mine, it is Hunters OR Jumpers. Not Hunter Jumpers. It is Hunter Over Fences. A Hunter and a Jumper have two completely different ways of going, and type of jumps. Not to mention the fact that hunters are judged and jumpers are timed.)_


It's one of mine too. I used to think they were the same and jumpers just meant bigger. Now anytime a person says hunter jumpers, I ask which one.


----------



## Thyme (Sep 4, 2010)

ok thanks, so we are heading to Hunters over fences. We have been working on him driving foward so his head is no longer that tight, I will try to get recent pictures to show. I was just wondering about the size.


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

Your size on the horse is fine; and the area of hunter showing where proportion becomes critical is hunter seat equitation, where the rider is judged. In hunter classes over fences, it's not such a big deal. 

FYI, the term Hunter/Jumper, which is a minor peeve of mine as well, seems more common at breed and local shows, where they have divisions of flat classes ridden hunter seat. In USEF and USHJA shows, there are no separate flat divisions - a division is comprised of 2 - 3 over fences classes and a flat class. Some shows will not even let you show in the hack unless you've completed at least one O/F class in the division. 

Your cute horse looks *very* green over fences based on the one photo you posted; I would think showing over fences is a medium or long term goal rather than a short term goal. Also agree with Velvet about the head carriage. 

Depending on your area and the various show circuits, you might want to consider jumpers rather than hunters. Hunters have a certain way of going and a certain look, above a certain level, it's impossible to pin without it. Also curious as to why you're heading in this direction when he looks to be a lovely dressage prospect.


----------



## 2119act (Sep 22, 2011)

he does look lovely for dressage.


----------



## Thyme (Sep 4, 2010)

Yea the pic was our very first time over a fence, however he is great at jumping. He jumps by himself in my pasture/riding area, and jumped over a row of vertical barrels a couple weeks ago with ease just coming in for water with the herd. However my long long term goal is to do Eventing, since I have developed a liking for dressage, my trainer starts all horses in dressage (especially one like mine) so that we can get more control. We arent ready for jumping yet, we are planning to show next summer the only reason I am looking at hunters is because they are a lot more local shows and lower level then the jumpers around here.
Thanks for your impute! I will be getting more lessons later in the year, I havent done anything since I was 12 -_-, used to have no fear at all now I am taking it slower. I will be working on the dressage stuff too mostly with out my trainer as I am hauling my horse back home while I resume college so I am more or less going to be trying to keep him from going backwards in his training, and posting through out the year for help etc. So keep an eye out for me 
(sorry if anything I say is confusing I havent done anything but trails for the past 8 years so I am really rusty on the riding and terms and well everything, one of the reasons I joined this forum)


----------



## Thyme (Sep 4, 2010)

Also if you know any good videos for either, especially the hunter over fences, or just anything with jumping to help me, I would love to see those.


----------

